# Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2009)

*Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik


----------



## Owly-K (23. März 2009)

*Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Wenn es für das halbe Geld bessere (und schönere, leichtere, leisere, sparsamere) Kühler gibt, ist der Entwicklungsaufwand ganz schön für die Füße gewesen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

oha viel zu teuer meiner Meinung nach...und häßlich noch dazu

greetz


----------



## Gadget2 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

sieht eigtl nicht schlecht aus, scheint auch gut zu kühlen

hab aber die befürchtung das der für einige boards zu schwer is
außerdem ein bisschen unnütz, wem die aktive kühlung mit lüftern nicht mehr ausreicht greift für gewönlich zu einer wasserkühlung


----------



## Gutewicht (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig enttäuscht. ich hatte ein bessere Temperaturen erwartet Sollte der v10 es nicht mit ner Wakü aufnehmen können


----------



## Reigenspieler (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Für die Katz das Ding. Da bleib ich bei meinem Zalman CPNS 9900 LED.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Ich hätte auch ein wenig mehr erwartet, aber wie verhällt der sich wenn man andere Lüfter drauf kommen, wird das bestimmt noch mehr gehen, hoffe das es auch noch getestet wird.


----------



## Owly-K (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch ein wenig mehr erwartet, aber wie verhällt der sich wenn man andere Lüfter drauf kommen, wird das bestimmt noch mehr gehen, hoffe das es auch noch getestet wird.


Genau: Mit zwei Delta-Lüftern _und_ Peltier nähern wir uns dem Gefrierpunkt


----------



## smith0815 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



Owly-K schrieb:


> Wenn es für das halbe Geld bessere (und schönere, leichtere, leisere, sparsamere) Kühler gibt, ist der Entwicklungsaufwand ganz schön für die Füße gewesen.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen, bei dem Ding angesichts der Lautstärke und des Preises noch zu einem positiven, dem Hersteller schmeichelnden Fazit zu gelangen, ist schon höchste Redakteurskunst. 


 Ganz großes Kino, wenn man auf einen Megahalem oder auch nur Mugen 2 ein oder zwei schnelle Lüfter schnallt und einen ähnlichen Lärmpegel in Kauf nimmt, dann kassiert man das unförmige Ding für den halben Preis locker. Was für ein Schrott, aber ich bezweifle nicht, dass er Käufer findet. Es gab doch auch mal eine ATI-Karte mit "faszinierendem" Peltier-Element. Das hat damals auch schon nichts gebracht, spannend war es trotzdem und der Pro-Elite-Faktor hat durchaus Käufer gefunden.

Eine Messung des Stromverbrauchs durch das Peltierelement wäre übrigens noch interessant gewesen. 

0.02€


----------



## art90 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

wär aber mal interessant, ob der kühler vllt erst bei steigender abwärme das peltier-element hochregelt und es dann mehr bringt.....

wenn das peltier-ding während dem test bereits auf voller leistung lief, dann kann man nur noch "fail!!!" sagen.....


----------



## Bonsai (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Diesen Kühler braucht irgendwie kein Mensch, also ich fass mal zusammen:
Nachteile:
- sehr schwer
- riesig
- Zalman kostet nur die Hälfte
- Zalman kühlt besser
- Zalman ist viel leiser

Vorteile:
- leuchtet rot
- hat ein fast nutzloses Peltierelement (das aber Spannung braucht)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Also sich bei ~20fachem Stromverbrauch, 5 facher Lautstärke, ähnlichen Gewichts- und Platzproblemen und 1,5fachem Preis von einem jahre alten IFX14 schlagen zu lassen, ist schon irgendwie n bissl peinlich - oder?


----------



## Fransen (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also sich bei ~20fachem Stromverbrauch, 5 facher Lautstärke, ähnlichen Gewichts- und Platzproblemen und 1,5fachem Preis von einem jahre alten IFX14 schlagen zu lassen, ist schon irgendwie n bissl peinlich - oder?



Gerade bei einem angeblich so "innovativen" Konzept.

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Kühler auf dem Markt mehr als Fehl am Platz.

Anscheinend hat man hier mehr auf die angebliche "innovation" Wert gelegt, als auf eine solide Basis.


----------



## Slipknot79 (23. März 2009)

*Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

>Prime-95-Dauerlauf (In-Place-Large-Test)

Schade dass nicht Small FFT getestet wurde.  Oder noch besser, der IntelBurnTest 1.9.


----------



## Bennz (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Pcgh könnt ihr nicht noch nen Test machen, mit erhöter cpu spannung? für alle Kühler im test, oder ne höhere Raum Temperatur, so wie im Sommer wenn die Sonne durch die scheiben Knallt.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Echt enttäuschend. Mehr kann man zu diesem Kühler nicht sagen.
Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es auf Dauer mehr Kühler wie den V10 mit Peltier-Elementen gibt. Nur dann ließe sich die Leistung eines IFX14 bei annehmbarer Lautstärke noch steigern, denke ich.
Aber erstmal bleibt mein Mugen.


----------



## IchKannNichts (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



> ...Cooler Master verspricht, dass der V10 über 200 Watt Abwärme abführen kann; da es derart heiße CPUs nicht gibt...



Diese CPUs braucht es nicht. Da das Peltierelement bis zu 70W verbraucht, reicht schon eine 130W CPU, um an das Leistungslimit des Kühlers zu kommen - 70+130=200


----------



## KennyKiller (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Echt enttäuschend. Mehr kann man zu diesem Kühler nicht sagen.
> Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es auf Dauer mehr Kühler wie den V10 mit Peltier-Elementen gibt. Nur dann ließe sich die Leistung eines IFX14 bei annehmbarer Lautstärke noch steigern, denke ich.
> Aber erstmal bleibt mein Mugen.


ja genau, dafür dass das Teil 100Euro kostet, also fast soviel wie ne Einsteiger Wakü!!, ist die Leistung echt miserabel...

@Bonsai du kannst doch nicht als Nachteil aufzählen dass Zalman besser ist etc.. rofl


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

@Owly-K
Solche lüfter nun auch wider nicht. Denn Lüfter denn der IFX14 hat wäre am besten, als vergleich.


----------



## Nunuhainz (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

ich find den Test ein wenig "missglückt". Man sollte mit höherer CPU-Spannung testen...... nen 45nm Quaf auf 4,5-5GHz bringen, vielleicht liegt die CPU-Temperatur dann deutlich vor den anderen Kühlern.

Denn der jetzt getestete Prozessor liegt in einem Bereich in dem nahezu jeder Kühler ganz ordentlich arbeitet!


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

hätte echt mehr von dem kühler erwartet xD
man kann eben nicht alles haben ^^ ich bin mit meinem schnuckligen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro zufrieden


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Wäre wohl nichts für mich!!


----------



## Pommes (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Hmm hätte auch mehr erwartet. Kann ich ja getrost bei meinem 9900er Schätzchen bleiben


----------



## Owly-K (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> @Owly-K
> Solche lüfter nun auch wider nicht. Denn Lüfter denn der IFX14 hat wäre am besten, als vergleich.


Der IFX14 hat keine Lüfter. Der Lüfter, mit dem PCGH testet, dreht max. 1200rpm, die des V10 2220rpm. Mehr Kühlleistung würde ich da nicht erwarten, höchstens weniger Krach.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Das ist mir kla das der IFX14 keinen Kühler ich meine denn die da benutzt haben. Naja der Test sagt ja noch nicht genug aus, um ein richtiges Fazit zu ziehen.


----------



## Explosiv (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Oje, ist der Kühler hässlich,... !

Mfg


----------



## Aykan58 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Schaut aufm ersten Blick Gigantisch aus, aber auch mehr nicht.
Wirklich hässlig


----------



## kalkone (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

schaut net wirklich schön aus
da behalte ich lieber meinen zalman 9900LED!


----------



## The-GeForce (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Für wen um alles in der Welt lohnt sich sowas?? Wer soviel Platz für einen Luftkühler opfern würde, würde doch eher gleich zu einer kompletten Wasserkühlung greifen.
Kein normaler Mensch würde sich sowas einbauen, es geht leiser, stromsparender (70 Watt, alter Schwede!!!) und vor allem kleiner!

In meinen Augen ein Produkt, dass keiner braucht.


----------



## bastibln (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Aloha! Wie war denn *die Raumtemperatur*? Vergessen den Kühlschrank zu schliessen? ^^ 

So dann mal ans Eingemachte: 





> ...bezeichnet das integrierte Peltier-Element, das jedoch nur oberhalb einer Temperatur von 25 Grad Celsius arbeitet und sonst den Lüftern die ganze Arbeit überlässt


 Wie jetzt ab einer Raumtemperatur von 25 Grad? Ein Scherz des Herstellers? 



> Cooler Master verspricht, dass der V10 über 200 Watt Abwärme abführen kann; da es derart heiße CPUs nicht gibt, müssen wir uns mit deutlich weniger zufrieden geben


 Auf welchem Takt wurde denn der QX6850 getestet? Nicht Referenztakt mit ohne Spannungserhöhung oder?  

Dann mit den 70 Watt fürs Peltier-Element ist schon ganz schön Hardcore wenn man mal so auf die erreichte Kühlleistung schaut. Hier wäre eine Messung der realen Werte sehr hübsch gewesen, hätte ja auch von Gesamtsystem zugereicht und etwas Mathematik 

Naja wir wollen nicht nur meckern und hat ja auch was gutes wenn man mal sieht wie sehr Optik doch täuschen kann ^^

Gruß Basti


----------



## anton-san (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Hallo erst mal,will jetzt auch mal was sagen hier...habe den V 10 schon lange im Blick weil... !Besitze seit einem Jahr einen MAC`S mit Peltier-Technic-Damit kühle ich einen QX 6850 @ 4 GHZ (Nicht immer übertaktet).Erst mal muss mann wissen was man will.. System Übertakten oder nicht-Dann um wieviel mann Übertakten will...Da kommen die Grenzen dann recht schnell...Bis 3,6 GHZ ist bei mir mit der Kühlung damals alles OK gewesen.Da war aber dann auch die Grenze.Zum MACS kann ich sagen er arbeitet super.Bei 4,0 GHZ mit zwei Lüftern(gedrosselt mit 9 Volt Wiederstand auf 1500 u/min) absolut leise bleibt die CPU bei 30-35 Grad unter Last.( Normal 25-28 Grad)CORE TEMPS ausgelesen. Das Pendeln der Temps. kommt daher das das Steuergerät der Petierplatte bei einen Grenzwert immer mehr Strom gibt.Wärmer wird die CPU einfach nicht egal was man macht...Als wenn man hier  diese Technik Testet dann sollte man sie dafür Testen wofür sie gebaut wurde.Zum Übertakten.Denn Sie ersetzt eine Wasserkühlung.Wenn mann nur die CPU mit einbezieht.Will mann mehrere Komponenten Kühlen kommt mann Um eine WAKÜ nicht herum.Deshalb auch offener Multiplikator beim QX 6850 dann bleibt der Rest auch kühl im Gehäuse.(Antec two hundret)Der V 10 kann ja in dem Test ja gar nicht an seine Grenzen kommen.Denn da wo mann im Test hier aufhört fängt die Peltier Technik ja erst an.Ich kann aber hier auch nur nen MACS beurteilen und nicht den V 10.Aber die Technik hat mich Überzeugt.Und wer kein Wasser in seinem PC haben will liegt hiermit genau richtig.Übrigens ist der MAC´S nur halb so groß wenns einen Interessiert..
Könnte noch mehr schreiben aber für den Anfang reicht es glaube ich auch..MFG


----------



## smith0815 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



bastibln schrieb:


> Aloha! Wie war denn *die Raumtemperatur*? Vergessen den Kühlschrank zu schliessen? ^^


PCGH gibt löblicherweise die Differenz der Kerntemperatur zur Raumtemperatur an, bei anderen Reviewseiten sollte man Tests im Sommer dagegen tatsächlich besser nicht mit denen im Winter vergleichen, oder hat Computerbase eine Klimaanlage?



> So dann mal ans Eingemachte:  Wie jetzt ab einer Raumtemperatur von 25 Grad? Ein Scherz des Herstellers?


Selbstverständlich nicht, ab 25° am Heatspreader.



> Naja wir wollen nicht nur meckern und hat ja auch was gutes wenn man mal sieht wie sehr Optik doch täuschen kann ^^


Nich schön, aber selten. Außerdem muss man dem Teil zu Gute halten, dass die Speicherriegel gleich mitgekühlt werden.


----------



## Henner (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Das Peltier-Element beginnt ab 25 Grad Temperatur zu arbeiten - wo genau die Temperatur gemessen wird, verrät Cooler Master nicht, aber höchstwahrscheinlich im Kühlerboden. Das Peltier-Element war auf jeden Fall aktiv.

Die CPU ist mit einer TDP von 130 Watt heiß genug, zumal dies ein Engineering Sample ist, das besonders warm wird - da ist keine Spannungserhöhung mehr nötig. Außerdem testen wir auf demselben System auch kleinere Kühler, die mit noch höheren Temperaturen überfordert wären (und es teilweise jetzt schon sind).

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Wir geben die Differenz zwischen Raum- und Kerntemperatur an, also Delta-Werte, denn die Lufttemperatur im Testlabor schwankt. Die absoluten CPU-Temperaturen sind deutlich höher.


----------



## anton-san (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Ihr solltet den V 10 mal ausreizen... Wie weit kann man eine CPU damit Übertakten so das die Temps im Rahmen bleiben.Dafür ist er doch gebaut worden und nicht um nen normalo PC im Hausgebrauch zu kühlen....Die Lüfter sind laut kann man aber mit nem Wiederstand drosseln...Dann arbeitet die Peltier Technik etwas mehr.Habe einen MACS und der macht seinen Job super...Hatte damit einen C2D 8400 über 4 GHZ bei 35 Grad Last.Glaube der V 10 würde das auch locker machen da er doppelt so groß wie der MACS ist.(Macs Kooler 7131AE/7131IE CPU-Kühler)Finde es schade das das euch nicht auch interessiert wo das DING seine Grenzen hat...Vielleicht kommt ja noch was...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

EPIC FAIL ! Mehr kann man zu dem Ding wohl nicht sagen


----------



## schranzhans (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Ganz klar. Das Peltier ist komplett unterdimensioniert. So brauchen sie nicht zugeben, daß es zu viel Strom brauchen würde.


----------



## bastibln (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das Peltier-Element beginnt ab 25 Grad Temperatur zu arbeiten - wo genau die Temperatur gemessen wird, verrät Cooler Master nicht, aber höchstwahrscheinlich im Kühlerboden. Das Peltier-Element war auf jeden Fall aktiv.
> 
> Die CPU ist mit einer TDP von 130 Watt heiß genug, zumal dies ein Engineering Sample ist, das besonders warm wird - da ist keine Spannungserhöhung mehr nötig. Außerdem testen wir auf demselben System auch kleinere Kühler, die mit noch höheren Temperaturen überfordert wären (und es teilweise jetzt schon sind).
> 
> Wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Wir geben die Differenz zwischen Raum- und Kerntemperatur an, also Delta-Werte, denn die Lufttemperatur im Testlabor schwankt. Die absoluten CPU-Temperaturen sind deutlich höher.



Wäre ja nur interessant zu wissen in welchem Bereich die Raumtemperatur zum Testzeitpunkt von dem gerade getesteten Kühler so in etwa gelegen hat, wird ja nicht um +/- 10 Grad pendeln. Wenn ich mal von 25 Grad Raumtemperatur ausgehe dann wären das Gesamt 49 Grad für die CPU. Das ist garnix, 60-70 Grad sind kein Problem für so ne CPU da müsste man schon etwas mehr abverlangen vom Kühler. Mein Q6600 @ 3 Ghz läuft mit leichter Spannungserhöhung unter Prime auch stable @ 65 Grad mit Xigmatek. Das ist keine kritische Temperatur kommt unter realen Bedingungen sowieso meistens nicht so weit. Und zur Not kann man ja auch mal die kleineren Kühler a la Box-Kühler aus dem Testfeld rauslassen.


----------



## Shibi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Wooohooo 5,2 Sone. Da lass ich lieber meinen Staubsauger laufen, der ist leiser. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wooohooo 5,2 Sone. Da lass ich lieber meinen Staubsauger laufen, der ist leiser. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Da gebe ich dir volkommen recht. 
Muss sowas unbedingt sein? Ich weis, das alle denn besten Kühler herstellen wollen. 
Aber man sollte die Lautstärke nicht vergessen. Ich will doch keine Turbine im Rechner haben.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Ich find die Kühlleistung eher enttäuschend.
Dann liieber einen IFX-14 und einen gute und leisen Noiseblocker!!


----------



## donlucas (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Schön, jeder kühler hat durch die lamellen eine bestimmte grenze, wäre sehr interressant wie das Peltier-Element läuft(Amperemeter), denn ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn ihr auschliesslich den zalman 9900, ifx14 und den V10 versucht hättet so weit wie möglich durch übertkaten auszureizen, dann hätte der V10 sicherlich mit Abstand gewonnen...


----------



## Hanzzi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Bis zu 70 Watt leistungsaufnahme für einen kühler ist wohl auch ein wenig hardcore!


----------



## Amigo (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Mich würde ein Test mit dem MACS und mehr Verlustleistung auch interessieren.
Dazu natürlich noch den IFX 14, den 9900er und ein paar andere schicke fette Kühler. 
Vllt. den IFX und Konsorten auch mit solch hochtourigen Lüftern wie die des V10 befeuern? 

So haut mich das Teil nicht vom Hocker... hätte da auch mehr erwartet... ich mein der Zalman schlägt den V10 hier?


----------



## 4clocker (24. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

So ein Blödsinnsteil! Der verbrät sinnlos 70 Watt, ist lauter als der Lockenstab meiner Freundin, schaut aus wie ein Brikett und kostet dann ach noch freche 100€!??!  Da bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher das der IFX 14 mit zwei highstorm Lüftern selbst bei 200 Watt TDP immernoch besser ist


----------



## anton-san (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Hardware-Mods.com|Hardware News - Reviews - Artikel - Overclocking - [Review]Macs Kooler 7131AE/7131IE CPU-Khler fr Sockel AM2/754/939/940/775
Da mich einige gefragt haben reich ich mal was nach.Wer sich für die Technik interessiert hir mal was zum MACS...(is auch mal ein richtiger Test) Hoffe ich verstoße damit nicht gegen welche Regeln...
So und nochmal für alle die es nicht raffen.Ein Ferrari ist auf ner GO-Kart eher langsamer als ein GO-Kart.Mann muss die Sachen dafür Testen und einsetzen wofür sie gebaut wurden.Nicht um nen Normalo PC zu kühlen.sondern ne Übertaktete CPU.Und nicht nur für 200 mhz mehr sondern eher mal nen GHZ. Also ich kann nur von dem MACS sprechen da ich ihn verbaut habe.Hatte meinen alten C2D 8400 bei 4,2GHZ und einer Temp von nie mehr als 44 Grad !!!! Hallo !!Meinen QX 6850 jetzt mit freiem Multieplikator kriege ich dank Peltiertechnik bei 4,3 GHZ bis schlappe 48-50 Grad.Und da würde wohl noch mehr gehen.Obwohl ich die Lüfter mit 9 Volt Wiederständen auf 1500 u/min gedrosselt habe.Antec two hundret Gehäuse mit Original Lüftern auf Mittelstellung.Das schafft man mit nem normalen Luftkühler nicht. Und schei? auf die 20 Euro mehrkosten an Strom im Jahr.Dafür habt ihr 400 Euro an der CPU gespart.Und nen QX 6850 bekommste über ebay im Ammi Land schon für 250 Euro.Komme im Everest CPU Queen bis knapp 27000 Punkte.Das sind i7 top Werte für`n drittel des Geldes.Aber wirklich brauchen tut das keiner-macht aber SPASS


----------



## fabs (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Also Preis-/Leistung ist echt für die Tonne. Tolles Peletier-Element und noch schlechter als ein gescheiter Luftkühler ohne Peletier... Was sollte das denn Coolermaster


----------



## Wowbagger (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Also meiner Meinung nach bringt ein Pelztier nur was in Kombination mit einer Wasserkühlung.
Denn umso besser die Wärmeableitung an der heißen Seite, umso effektiver sind diese Dinger auch.
Und Luftkühler hin oder her bringen nun mal nicht so eine Wahnsinnsleistung wenn sie leise sind.

Mit WaKü kommt man dann mit dem entsprechend leistungsfähigen Element sicher locker bis zur Kondenswassergrenze wenn nicht gar zum Gefrierpunkt.

Bei der Dimensionierung sollte man bedenken dass ein Pelztier fast das Doppelte an Wärme produziert als es an der anderen Seite kühlt.
Das kommt vom ohmschen Widerstand, der Reibungswärme der Elektronen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

lol... genauso eine Fehlentwicklung wie dieser Kühler mit Flüssigmetal, nur das Coolermaster doch tatsächlich so blöd ist und das Teil wirklich aufn Markt bringt... 

Und allein fürs Peltierelement bräuchte ich schon fast ein stärkeres Netzteil... 

Ich sehe hier auf jedenfall keine Vorteile oder Kaufargumente, eher genau das Gegenteil!!!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Also der Kühler mag ja nicht schlecht sein , vor allem wenn man viel Vcore anliegen hat ! Aber der Preis ist mal wirklich überzogen ! Man bedenke das es den Zalman 9900er für die Hälfte gibt der bessere Ergebnisse erziehlt !

Gibt es irgendeinen Grund den Kühler zu Kaufen ? NEIN !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Deneb86 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Rein die technischen Daten lassen Großes erahnen, aber nachdem ich dir Testergebnisse gelesen habe, stellt sich doch große Enttäuschung ein 

Der Preis und das "neuartige" Kühlkonzept sollten doch ein Aushängeschild für ein neues Kühl-leistungswunder werden, aber das ein *normaler* Zalman (CNPS 9900) für die Hälfte des Geldes besser und LEISER kühlt, ist doch ein Armutszeugnis!!!

Absolut Bauchschmerzen bekam ich aber beim Anblick der Lautstärke - über 5 Sone sind ja mal tödlich für einen Heimrechner !
Wenn er in einer Neuauflage erscheint und dabei besser und LEISER kühlt, wird er seine Käufer finde, aber in diesem Zustand wird das Teil sicherlich floppen -.-

Gruß
Micha


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



Deneb86 schrieb:


> Rein die technischen Daten lassen Großes erahnen, aber nachdem ich dir Testergebnisse gelesen habe, stellt sich doch große Enttäuschung ein



ja das dachte ich auch!!! naja, ist eben nich alles gold was glänzt. da is mir mein noctua der zwar in dem temptest nur letzten platz hatte doch lieber und leiser. außerdem 100€ ganz schön happig. ein vorredner hatte einen test auf Hardware-Mods.com|Hardware News - Reviews - Artikel - Overclocking - [Review]Macs Kooler 7131AE/7131IE CPU-Khler fr Sockel AM2/754/939/940/775 erwähnt. ich denke vielleicht isses ja so, das der kühler sein potenzial erst bei solchen extremleistungen preisgibt. 
wenns dann ordentlich kühlt das monster isses ja gut, dann macht man cuh nix falsch....


----------



## rabensang (26. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Mich würde auch interressieren, ob sich der Kühler im extremeren Umfeld besser bewährt???


----------



## David[-_-]b (26. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

das ist echt arm von cooler master

einen durchschnitskühler bzw. einen nicht schlechten für so einen preis anzubieten


----------



## schranzhans (27. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Mann müsste die Kälte irgendwie puffern können. Das Problem ist ja die Spitzenabdeckung.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## mayo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

lo, kostet 100 teuro und kühlt wie ein billig 25 euro kühler. Respekt das ist mal eine Innovation


----------



## 4clocker (27. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Die 100€ lieber für ne Wakü in die Sparbüchse stecken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



schranzhans schrieb:


> Mann müsste die Kälte irgendwie puffern können. Das Problem ist ja die Spitzenabdeckung.
> Hat jemand eine Idee?



Wasserkühlung, großer AGB - "Fasskühlung".
Allerdings kann bei nem Wochenende Zocken schon sehr, sehr, sehr viel Wärme zusammenkommen, die man Puffern möchte.


----------



## David[-_-]b (29. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



4clocker schrieb:


> Die 100€ lieber für ne Wakü in die Sparbüchse stecken




kann dir nur zustimmen


----------



## hening17 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Hallo ich habe einen E6850 der momentan auf 3,5Ghz Läuft dar ist momentan ende ich habe jetzt einen Zalman Cnps 7700 Kupfer meint Ihr das der Lüfter von der Kühleistung her auf jedenfal besser ist wie meiner Laustärke und Große sind für mich nicht wichtig da mein Gehäuse groß genug ist ich kann den Lüfter von einen bekanten günstig zum Einkaufspreis bekommen.Eine wasser Kühlung kommt für ich nicht in Frage da habe ich mich zusammen mit meinem bekannten schlau gemacht ist mir zu teuer 400€-500€ für eine wasser Kühlung ist mir einfach zu viel dann der Wartung,s aufwand die Risiken wenn irgend wo Wasser aus läuft ist der Rechner hin.


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Ich schenk dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen:

,,,,,, ........ ,,,,,, ......


----------



## phoenix86 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Mich würden mal die "Leistungsdaten" des Peltier-Elements interressieren, weil am Ende ist der 
Kühler zu 75% damit beschäftigt, der Abwärme vom Peltier-Element bei zu kommen^^

Denn so wie es Aussieht ist die Rechnung mit dem Peltier nicht aufgegangen, den doppelte Kälte
auf der kalten Seite bedeutet 4fache Wärme auf der warmen Seite des Elements. 
Das heißt soviel, das sich der Delta-Wert eher auf das Peltier bezieht als auf die CPU! 

mfg phoenix


----------



## hening17 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Mein bekannter sagte das Tec Element schalte sich nur sehr selten ein bei hoher Cpu Temp aber Laut Pc games soll das ding ja eh nur 2-5 grad ausmachen.Dann könte mann doch einfach das Strom kabel für das Eelement ablassen.


----------



## netheral (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Also mal ehrlich: Das Ding verdient in meinen Augen nur einen schiefen Lacher.
Da sind teilweise 40€ Kühler mit Silenteigenschaften, einem Lüfter, ohne dieses stromverbratende "Pelztier" usw. besser am Kühlen als dieser Turbinenfake.

Fazit: Abgelehnt... oO


----------



## pvenohr (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Eine Wasserkühlung ist vom Einbau und Wartungsaufwand her nur wenig aufwändiger als eine Luftkühlung. Wenn man sich nicht anstellt wie der letzte Depp und beim Einbau ein bisschen aufpasst (Moderne Systeme sind in der Beziehung eigentlich narrensicher) dann hat man damit keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich hab meine WaKü jetzt seit ein paar Monaten eingebaut und bin hochzufrieden. Eine Änderung der Wasserqualität gibt es bisher nicht, daher kann ich sagen das sich auch der Wartungsaufwand in Grenzen hält (Ich verwende eine Mischung aus drei Teilen destilliertem Wasser und einem Teil Glysantin). 

In Sachen Effizienz ist eine Wasserkühlung einem Luftkühler um Welten überlegen. Wie man auf die Idee kommt ein Peltierelement zu verwenden ist mir allerdings schleierhaft. Es kann funktionieren wenn man die entstehende Abwärme vom Kühlelement direkt ableitet aber von der Energieeffizienz ist es derart stromzehrend das ich eine Wasserkühlung jederzeit bevorzugen würde. Für alle die Bock haben mit ihrem PC die Wohnung zu heizen ist es eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2016)

*Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*



pvenohr schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung ist vom Einbau und Wartungsaufwand her nur wenig aufwändiger als eine Luftkühlung.



Sorry, aber der Einbau einer Wakü ist sogar wesentlich aufwendiger. 

Lukü:

-WLP aufbringen

-Kühler auf die CPU schrauben 

-Lüfter anbringen und anschließen

Fertig 


Wakü

-WLP aufbringen

-Kühler auf die CPU schrauben 

-Radi anbringen

-Lüfter anbringen

-Pumpe anbringen

-Ausgleichsbehälter anbringen

-Schlauchlängen abmessen und schneiden

-Schläuche anbringen

-Probelauf, Wakü auf Dichtigkeit prüfen

Erst dann ist man fertig.
Und checken sollte man seine Wakü sowieso regelmäßig. 
Ganz zu schweigen falls man dann auch noch die GPU kühlen möchte.


Also erzähl bitte keine Märchen 
Im Vergleich zu einem luftgekühlten System ist eine Wakü verhältnismäßig viel Arbeit.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Du musst noch entlüften. Das hast du vergessen.
Nichts ist nerviger als wenn man Luftblasen im Kreislauf hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik*

Ja, stimmt. Das kommt auch noch dazu.


----------

